# Congrats to Wisconsin...



## Grenadier (Jul 12, 2011)

At least y'all weren't the last state in the USA to enact SOME sort of lawful concealed carry:

http://www.wifr.com/news/headlines/Gov_Walker_Signs_Concealed-Carry_Bill_Into_Law_125253309.html

Of course, that leaves just Illinois, but as long as the corrupt machinery continues to run Chicago, the odds are long, indeed...


----------



## Namii (Jul 12, 2011)

oh cool! I go to WI quite a bit, and hopefully they will honor a good # of states licences


----------



## Madcity (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes, we have actually had a huge influx of Concealed Carry classes croping up lately in Wisconsin because a lot of people are interested in qualifying for their CC permit.

The school I attend (Infusion Mixed Martial Arts) offers a Concealed Carry training class every couple weeks which meets the state requirements to qualify for a CC permit in Wisconsin.

The class is about 4 hours, and is taught by special agent Benjamin Poller who has an extensive background in law enforcement training. If you are in the area (Dane County / Mount Horeb) and interested in qualifying for a Concealed Carry permit I would recommend checking the class out. Even if you don&#8217;t want a permit it is just good to know your rights and the rights of others regarding carrying a firearm.


----------



## Carol (Mar 21, 2012)

Madcity said:


> Yes, we have actually had a huge influx of Concealed Carry classes croping up lately in Wisconsin because a lot of people are interested in qualifying for their CC permit.
> 
> The school I attend (Infusion Mixed Martial Arts) offers a Concealed Carry training class every couple weeks which meets the state requirements to qualify for a CC permit in Wisconsin.
> 
> The class is about 4 hours, and is taught by special agent Benjamin Poller who has an extensive background in law enforcement training. If you are in the area (Dane County / Mount Horeb) and interested in qualifying for a Concealed Carry permit I would recommend checking the class out. Even if you don&#8217;t want a permit it is just good to know your rights and the rights of others regarding carrying a firearm.



Nice!  I love hearing about martial arts schools making the training available periodically.  Certainly it is not everyone's cup of tea, but they can be an crucial part of self-defense.


----------

